# Dave Rorem Handling



## Chris Anders (Jan 12, 2005)

Anybody got it? What's your opinion of it?


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Not available til 12/01.
Got to see pre-production copy.
Excellent quality, clear information. Book included is based on his seminar outline but much more thorough.
First workshop building on the DVDs will be in Texas 1/27 - 29.


----------

